# Big cat bites the dustah!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Got another good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

lets see it!!!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

He is on fire!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We hit the river last night with more baits then we actually needed, around 50 fresh live ones. We must have fished 8 different locations and only got two fish before ending the night at midnight. The first fish was around 7lbs followed up by a 43 incher. We didn't have the digital scales this time to weigh her so we don’t really know what she weighed. We think she was somewhere on the lines of 34-37lbs, not a giant but I’ll take her any day of the week.

We are pretty sure however that they are getting ready to spawn, the bite has been getting slower and slower. I may do one more trip and call it quits until July.

The big fish was released back into the river to do her spawning duty's, I can’t say the same for the 7lber, he is about to meet my_ Dexter Russell as one would say_. He will be lunch for me and the wife.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Got another good one.:thumbsup:


Wow! how much did it weigh in?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lexcore said:


> Wow! how much did it weigh in?


We didn't bring the digital scale this time but by the measurements I would guess around 34-37lbs. My new 110lb digital scale should be in the mail today.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job...good deal on the release too.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice job:thumbsup: Did these come from the yak too?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats a river monster!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

river_roach said:


> That can is working good for you guys please post a video


I better not, Its kinda graphic.:no:



Cracker said:


> Nice job:thumbsup: Did these come from the yak too?


No yak they came from a small jon boat. I was fishing with a buddy since I don't have a boat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Like I said its a little graphic but she will be okay.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> We didn't bring the digital scale this time but by the measurements I would guess around 34-37lbs. My new 110lb digital scale should be in the mail today.


Nice! :notworthy:


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Let me get this right,you actually married the hooters girl....and your out till way after midnight.......with a stinky catfish!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Let me get this right,you actually married the hooters girl....and your out till way after midnight.......with a stinky catfish!


That's my job, shes never worked at hooters however. She a chiropractic massage therapist, but all so models for bud light and vixen models, and many other events.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

so what's the footage of??? Bigfoot setting bushooks...:laughing:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

At-least a 30lber, my buddy's first big flathead. He said he don't wanna let it go, it took him for a little ride. I guess ill let him keep it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The bite was slow but we got the right fish
. To bad this one had to die not sure what it weighed somewhere around 30-35lbs. I guess 1 out of 5 or 6 over 30 dead aint to bad for a pre-pawn season. I'm done here fellas, The river is all yours until July roach. Ill be back with a battle ship.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm scratching my brain to remember anything cathunter has every said on here to draw sorry-ass comments about his freakin wife! You guys are something else. Not that I've seeked out his help on much, but he damn sure does his part with helping people out. I've never known him to bash anybody, or have any harsh words that weren't defensive in nature. 

Screw these guys Cat, they're obviously rediculously jealous of your supreme catfishin skillz and fine-ass woman. I'd be taking all this as a complement, in your shoes. Some people don't like the people who are obviously better than they are. 

Roach...didn't you just have to take a time-out for being a prick on here or something? That's a BAD BOY!!! Get back in the corner! No cartoons for you in the morning either!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Great job! I haven't found a good catfish hole around here aside from the rivers.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gents a respectful recommendation is that wives, children, significant others should be off limits with respect to derougatory comments.
That's the way we handled it in my military units and we still went at it pretty hard with the back and forth ribbing, jokes etc.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

gitter done Cathunter !


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

nice catch


----------

